# Mistking nozzle quantity formula



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there a general rule of thumb, a formula for setting up nozzles?

I have a 29 gal viv and am getting the mist king starter kit. I'm considering getting one of the doubles in addition to the single that comes with the kit.

And what is ideal placement?

Suggestions? Thoughts?

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

a lot of it will depend on how your tank is planted... Maybe posting a pic will help us give a bit of direction.

You will most likely be able to just put them in two holes evenly spaced from the sides and then just play with which side gets the double nozzle and which gets the single.


----------



## koldshot (Jan 21, 2010)

Why not grab a conversion nozzle ($8.25) so you have 2 doubles? I would also recommend zip drip.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup I am getting the zip drip as well. I'll post a recent pic when I get home in an hour. 

I'm hoping to place the sprayers in the back of the tank where I have a plastic strip that comes with the glass lid.

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

you will most likely want to either get some suction cups and extend the nozzles out to the middle or bite the bullet and drill the glass.

There are some great tutorials around here and its really not hard to drill the glass. It will give you a lot more flexibility.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah.... :l I probably do

Part of my issue is I've glued my glass down so I want to try and disturb my frogs as little as possible.


And I don't really trust suction cups too much.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

well... having a nozzle on a few inches of tubing from the point of entry wouldnt really cause issues if the suction cup failed

The tubing itself is fairly rigid so it would help hold it a bit and at least the nozzle wouldnt come completely crashing down on the ground... it would just swing down a bit and probably sit there suspended in the air.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

If it is glued, you may have no other option. If it is still removable, you should drill it or have someone else drill it. The problem with the suction cups is that it may fall off. If a misting cycle starts it has the potential of swinging around and hitting anything in the path. That could potentially be a problem to the health of your frog if they get smacked by an unsecured nozzle.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's a picture.










sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

yea I think your best bet is just going to be to go with my previous suggestion... placing them equidistant from the sides. (basically splitting the tank into 3 sections) The left side will probably get the double nozzle so you can angle one towards the side with the background and planting.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I made a little mock up of what I was talking about with extending the mist king nozzle from the background.

First... Deconstruct the bulkhead part:









Next, flip around the elbow:









Then, push the elbow in and prepare your extra tubing length:









Attach the rest of the nozzle:









And voila... You have a functional adapter. There is still a pretty good range of motion on the nozzle too.









Now, I only did a couple inches here... If you extend it farther I would recommend a suction cup. I just have some film canister ones but you get the idea here:









On shorter lengths like the tubing should be rigid enough to hold it in place just fine. However, this is completely an assumption and should be tested first.

The only issue you may have is that you will need an additional elbow for the double nozzle.

Hope that helps!


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmm that looks pretty doable! I wonder if there is any rigid tubing that will work for that.

Does mistking sell those suction cups? Derr spaced what you said. Film Canister

I'm getting ready to put in my order today or tomorrow so I can set it up this weekend. Can you tell me exactly what extra parts outside of the basic starter kit I need to do that to the single and the double?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

The tubing I used there was just the Mistking line... It is a fairly rigid tube. I don't know if there is anything rigid enough to work for a longer distance though.

I don't see any suction cups on the website but if you go to any hardware store a grab a decent sized one you can run a little zip tie through it and accomplish the same thing. The film canister suction cups may be a bit small for this purpose... I just put that one there for reference

You should just need an extra elbow to make it work on the double. For the single the only extra thing I used was the tubing, all other parts were included.

Also... hurry up and get that order in... shipping from Canada can be slow haha


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

for my 29 gallon i'm using two double mist heads. For placement i did something like this

I'll use a length of 24" for simple calculations

if the tank is 24" long i go with dividing it by 4 for a measurement of 6". So i measure starting from one side of the tank, well say from left to right. I put one nozzle at the 6" mark and one at the 18" mark. My nozzles are at the front of my tank though not the back.


----------



## JacobP (Feb 21, 2012)

Remember Marty has US distributors now as well, to avoid the long shipping from Canada. I got mine in 2-3 days and I'm in Florida.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

JacobP said:


> Remember Marty has US distributors now as well, to avoid the long shipping from Canada. I got mine in 2-3 days and I'm in Florida.


and if you just need the basic parts (nozzles, connectors) that is the best route to take because you can order other supplies too and save on shipping

but if you want any of the other stuff the US distributors don't really have a full line-up of parts.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

if you are from the US ordering from Marty use the Canada post shipping option, and you're shipping will be alot cheaper


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

So which extra elbow should I get?
'The value 1/4' or the 'value 1/4 plug in elbow'.

Sorry for the questions that sound silly. I've never seen or handled the product so I'm working without reference.

Are the T assemblys for hooking nozzles in-line?


sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Since I'm ordering from the mistking site, does that mean it will be coming from Canada?


Thanks for the tip on postage.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

suztor said:


> Since I'm ordering from the mistking site, does that mean it will be coming from Canada?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip on postage.


if you are ordering from mistking site then yes it is coming from Marty in Canada. There's a couple other places in the USA that sell his product and it's all priced the same. Only difference is that some of the places in the USA don't offer all the pieces and different nozzles he has. Basically if you are getting one of his packages then ordering it from any place is going to get you the same thing at the same price. The real difference is who offers the cheapest shipping. If you are looking for certain pieces or nozzles, look on the mistking site first to see all that is available because like i said the US vendors don't carry every little thing that marty has to offer. For instance if you wanted premium nozzles or say double or quad nozzles.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

suztor said:


> So which extra elbow should I get?
> 'The value 1/4' or the 'value 1/4 plug in elbow'.


You will want the 1/4 plug in elbow



suztor said:


> Are the T assemblys for hooking nozzles in-line?


The T assemblies can be used in several ways. The "plug in" ones allow you to run a single line and hit multiple nozzles. 

If you get the regular T you can run a line to a point, hit the T, then split it off to two nozzles. Honestly, a lot of it depends on how you are going to run the lines around lights and such.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the help everyone!

I put my order in today and ended up going with:
x1 Starter Kit which includes 1 nozzle
x1 Tube clips (10 pieces)
x1 Zipdrip
x2 plug in elbows (for the modification)
x1 T Double nozzle
x1 Double nozzle conversion.


so I'll have 2 doubles set up equidistant from the sides.

Thanks again, I'll post pics if anyone wants to see the results once they come in!


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

for about the same price you could get the ultimate package which comes with the zip drip and the clips, better pump, and more


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh well, too late now! 

I don't really need a better pump since its clearly stated that bigger isn't better in that case. You just get a noisier pump because of back pressure. And I don't really plan on having racks of frogs. Even if I upgrade this viv to a bigger one or I get a second one I'm still covered.

So, really, it fits my needs perfectly!



sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Man its driving me nuts that I don't have any tracking information!

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

the bigger pump isn't noisy at all. The only thing you can hear when the system turns on is the mist spraying


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

...unless you've left the tubing loose where it can rattle against the glass


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

I finally got.my mist system in today just to find out a 5/8ths glass bit is impossible to find in this tiny town! 

So I just ordered it online. I can't wait to set up my system! 

My plan is to use a 2.5 gallon tank as my resvoir, do you think that is too small? It's what fits in the space I have. How much water does the system move ?

~Sue


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

As long as you keep an eye on it that should be enough of a reservoir... Bigger would be better though.

Also, you may want to black out most of sides of the tank to block light from causing algae growth.


----------

